# Redirecting install path from C:\ to D:\



## ConcernedGuy (Sep 30, 2014)

Hey everyone, I recently built my computer, first time builder, and I had one of my friends helping me through some software tips/tricks and he recommended that I switch over my default install path from my C:\ (SSD) to my D:\ (HDD)

He linked me a guide, i'd have to scroll through about 9000 skype messages to find it, but pretty much what it said was to change the registry via regedit editing Program Files and Program Files (x86) from C:\whateverwhatever to D:\whateverwhatever

I followed the post/guide thing, literally just subbing out the C for D in the appropriate spots, and leaving the registry, now however when I download programs it always defaults (when it asks where i want it to be installed/saved to or whatever) in the C:\ and all my shortcuts are messed up, and the alot of random software things dont work (uninstallers for programs, etc) I don't really have a ton of time right now to take ss's/post them etc, but I can do more later, just kinda wanted to get the ball rolling on this, being i'm sure someone else has had this problem, or someone is familiar with it.

Also, I figured that maybe originally it messed up because i installed a bunch of stuff before i changed it, and my cpu is still pretty new, just built it a couple weeks ago, so i just fresh formatted it and changed my install path to the HDD instantly, before installing anything (except drivers) and it still doesn't default to my HDD, everything installs to my SSD.

TL;DR Changed install path to HDD (D:\) from SSD (C:\) and stuff wont install to HDD, shortcuts/uninstallers getting corrupted "non existent"


Thanks everyone for ur help, I will give u guys whatever informations/ss's u need/want later.

Not that it matters, but here are my comp specs

Intel Core i7-4790K, Asus GeForce GTX 970, Fractal Design Define R5 w/Window (Titanium) - System Build - PCPartPicker

PCPartPicker part list: Intel Core i7-4790K, Asus GeForce GTX 970, Fractal Design Define R5 w/Window (Titanium) - System Build - PCPartPicker
Price breakdown by merchant: Intel Core i7-4790K, Asus GeForce GTX 970, Fractal Design Define R5 w/Window (Titanium) - System Build - Price Breakdown By Merchant - PCPartPicker

CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor ($315.99 @ SuperBiiz) 
CPU Cooler: LEPA AquaChanger 240 103.6 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($72.00 @ SuperBiiz) 
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($125.99 @ SuperBiiz) 
Memory: Avexir Core Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($99.99 @ Newegg) 
Storage: Samsung 850 EVO-Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($97.95 @ SuperBiiz) 
Storage: Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($82.76 @ SuperBiiz) 
Video Card: Asus GeForce GTX 970 4GB STRIX Video Card ($319.99 @ SuperBiiz) 
Case: Fractal Design Define R5 w/Window (Titanium) ATX Mid Tower Case ($107.99 @ SuperBiiz) 
Power Supply: EVGA 750W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($95.99 @ SuperBiiz) 
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 8.1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($87.88 @ NCIX US) 
Monitor: Acer H236HLbid 60Hz 23.0" Monitor ($149.99 @ Best Buy) 
Other: 5,25" to 3,25" adapter ($10.00)
Total: $1566.52
Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-05-21 11:14 EDT-0400


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Did you make a backup of the registry?

Sounds like a change in the registry wasn't made correctly. Unless you have major experience in the registry, you should never edit it.

Please follow this guide here to perform a System File Check of Windows: 

How to run SFC /scannow from Command Prompt - Tech Support Forum


----------



## ConcernedGuy (Sep 30, 2014)

OK I'm back, yes I did backup the registry, and i'm running the test now, however, I'm 100% sure I didn't mess up the registry, I went to the specified path, via the guide, which was for my ver of w8 ( Win 8.1 ) there are multiple guides telling u how to do this, they are all the same, so I would assume that it's an accepted way people change the install path from C:\ to D:\. Literally all I did was change the C to a D in the install paths in these parts of the registry. HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion
-ProgramFilesDir (was C:\Program Files changed to D:\Program Files)
-ProgramFilesDir (was C:\Program Files (x86) changed to D:\Program Files (x86)

I did this 2x, first time, thought i messed something up, as i stated in first post, formatted, did it again pre-install anything, less drivers, same result. So I'm pretty confident to say margin for error here is sub .1% although i've been wrong before.

The sfc scannow says windows resource protection has found corrupt files but was unable to fix some of them, this isn't really a big deal, like i said computer is new, i can format in about 15 minutes if i have to, the main thing here is, if/when I format if/when there is a real problem, how do i get a (working) redirected install path to my HDD so I don't have a bunch of crap on my SSD i don't want there, I mean surely it has to be possible. -- I'm not very good w/ software. I'll post the log below

I had to zip it up because it was larger than the allowed .txt files.

Thanks for your help btw 8)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What guide were you following?


----------



## ConcernedGuy (Sep 30, 2014)

Change default Program Files directory in Windows 8


Was the guide I followed, I see that some people have said in the comments under the thread, they have the same experience as I had, with 'newer versions of windows'.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Since you did backup the registry, reload the key that was edited and see if installing a problem still shows the error. If it does, please post a screenshot of that too.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Run Windows System Restore - choose a restore point prior to the drive letter change.


----------



## ConcernedGuy (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm not even sure that I have one, it was literally the first thing that I did after i formatted my computer, because i thought that was the problem, should i just format again? Doesn't take very long.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, by all means given the short timeframe, just reinstall Windows.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If there's nothing important on the drive, then a format would be an easy fix, time consuming, but easy.


----------



## ConcernedGuy (Sep 30, 2014)

OK, so I can do a format, as I said, I did one same day i finished building the computer, but that still doesn't solve my actual problem of wanting to redirect my install path, people in the comments section of the guide i linked mentioned it has to do w/ later and/or updated versions of Win 8, so, you guys are the windows experts, is it possible to (successfully) redirect my install path to me hdd, and if so, how


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I have a PC that's the same as yours, SSD holds Windows and HDD is for storage. I just change the install path manually when installing programs.

The guide you linked, should have worked. However, I feel like something else went wrong during the change. Your storage drive is set to D:\, yes?


----------



## ConcernedGuy (Sep 30, 2014)

Yes, my SSD is C:\, my HDD is D:\


----------



## ConcernedGuy (Sep 30, 2014)

Any recommendations?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I gave my recommendation and that is to just do it manually. How much could you install per day?

As I also said, your guide is correct in what you need to do, I just feel like extra steps were taken or something didn't change correctly.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

From Microsoft:



> we do not recommend or support modifying the ProgramFilesDir registry value to change the default location of the Program Files folder.
> 
> When you set the ProgramFilesDir registry value to use a location other than the default location, Microsoft hotfixes, updates, and security updates do not update files that are in the default location. Therefore, you may experience system instability and unexpected problems with Microsoft programs and software updates.


As Masterchief said, if you want a program installed to another drive/folder then just do it manually.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . . 

Sorry,. but I would not trust that guide.

From the guide:


> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion
> 
> change default program files directory
> <snip screenshot>
> ...


Change default Program Files directory in Windows 8

The last paragraph is quite a warning in addition to *MPR*'s posted warning from Microsoft.

The paragraph before that says "..*you may want to change...*" -- seriously -- aren't they sure? 

I'd like to know what the other keys in *HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion* are for that they say nothing about; like the keys *ProgramFilesPath* + *ProgramW6432Dir*.

The former is populated with the environment variable *%ProgramFiles%*, which one could argue could end up containing the new drive letter; however, the latter key is an environment variable itself and I do not know if its current value *C:\Program Files* would be changed or not. They mention nothing about it and its seeming hard-coded drive letter, which may or may not be.

Best advice is as the other two have said - change the installation location during program install itself. It's not like you're installing new apps every minute of the day, so the inconvenience of this method should be minimal.

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------

